# Uber has a new brand. Again.



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.fastcompany.com/90235065/uber-has-a-new-brand-again









This is Uber's second major brand overhaul in less than three years. The Uber logo, in particular, has been tweaked over time, but it was still been an imposing, all-caps monolith. The word UBER was a visual manspread, evoking the members only corporate club from Uber's roots as an on-demand black car service for Silicon Valley's elite. The app icon was a confounding, highly controversial circuitboard _thing _that seemed only tangentially related.









Wolff Olins began its exploration by traveling abroad, to markets like India, to see how the Uber brand lived there. A story began to emerge. Uber messengers rode bikes in 100-degree heat, sweating through on-brand all black uniforms. Many riders and drivers could not read-and the app icon was a confusing mismatch to that Uber word mark. Vehicles would arrive and people wouldn't know, is this my ride or not? Uber's Silicon Valley branding didn't scale globally.








For nearly the past year, Wolff Olins worked with LA-based type design studio MCKL to develop a new logo and custom typeface for the company. Young points out that the old Uber logo evoked the history of cars. "You're talking about adrenaline, letters that live on a grill. The letters are squareish and hyper masculine," he says. "But thinking beyond the car, to flying cars, a tut tut in Delhi, or a scooter in L.A., what's an entity that's broad enough to be colored by all these modalities that are yet to be defined, rather than constrained&#8230;to the automotive space?"


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Yeah, this will make a world of difference for the idiots who still can't even read my license plate number properly.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

But Uber said they were sharing with me first. 
WTF Uber you lied again.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Attention Uber investors - this is how your money is being spent. Or to be more exact, how your money is being wasted.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Forest Young- GENIUS!!!

Forest is the young cowboy who traveled the globe (expense account style), watching young Uber boys and girls and the way the logo hung on their clothes. After sampling beers around the globe, Forest didnt just write the word Uber....he hung out with a trendy LA studio and "created a font". I can only imagine the amount of weed and booze involved in fontification.










And a word about our fontificator-Jeremy Mickel

*HARDWORKING, METICULOUS, INNOVATIVE*
I run MCKL, a type foundry and design studio providing custom typeface design, lettering, and logos. I've created custom fonts for top design firms Pentagram, Leo Burnett, and Turner Duckworth, and logos for Etsy, Kraft, and House Beautiful. Always 'working', but looking for fun projects too. Recently I collaborated with Forest Young to create the new Uber font. Notice my smile below....


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I bet that new logo cost Uber $100 million.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Hyper masculine, man spread, who comes up with these words. Oh, it must have been the Fontification Group emdeplam referenced.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

It took a year traveling the world--at who knows how much expense. After all that, they came up with... a new font (not to mention the "new" font looks similar to dozens of already existing fonts.). Bravo, Uber! Bravo!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

*sigh*

Burn baby burn...



We can't even make up the absurd level of company waste can we?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> I bet that new logo cost Uber $100 million.


More likely a lot lower amount in uber stock lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Forest Young- GENIUS!!!
> 
> Forest is the young cowboy who traveled the globe (expense account style), watching young Uber boys and girls and the way the logo hung on their clothes. After sampling beers around the globe, Forest didnt just write the word Uber....he hung out with a trendy LA studio and "created a font". *I can only imagine the amount of weed and booze involved in fontification.*


Probably quite a bit. Although it seems pretty simple, fontification is actually much more complex than other forms of -ication.

But I guess the crux of it is where your interests lie...


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I think it's mandatory for this company to introduce something new every 3 months. I've been on the platform for 14 months and this is the 3rd Logo.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> I think it's mandatory for this company to introduce something new every 3 months. I've been on the platform for 14 months and this is the 3rd Logo.


Meanwhile the cab company i drive for replaced the logo several years ago and switched the name (which is HUGE for a taxi company) and isn't going to change the name or replace the signage on the old taxis...


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> The word UBER was a visual manspread, evoking the members only corporate club


Upon reading that sentence, I realized the article's author was a tool and I stopped reading.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> I think it's mandatory for this company to introduce something new every 3 months. I've been on the platform for 14 months and this is the 3rd Logo.


It's all about innovation.

Big companies are really pushing innovation.

No one wants to stay the same right now.
So they change for the sake of changing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Soon


BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.fastcompany.com/90235065/uber-has-a-new-brand-again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soon
It will say " DIDI"
" Didi" of Communist China.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Burn baby burn...
> 
> We can't even make up the absurd level of company waste can we?


They will set money ablaze

Before they PAY DRIVERS !

I worked the oil field in the late 70's.

I know about Glorious Waste & Promotion.

We


AllGold said:


> It took a year traveling the world--at who knows how much expense. After all that, they came up with... a new font (not to mention the "new" font looks similar to dozens of already existing fonts.). Bravo, Uber! Bravo!


Well
The LAST LOGO was inspired by BATHROOM FLOOR TILES while the " "artist" sat on the toilet suffering from alcohol & Cocaine induced headrush . . . .

Sooooo . . .

It also promptly inspired an Uber driver to shoot innocent people in between driving Uber passengers.

He actually sued Uber over App.

Many of us would like to . . .


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

These idiots will blow money on anything.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Its like they somehow deleted the real logo by accident and since they had only 5 mins left till the presentation, made this new logo in a panic.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

It took a year....well, a one year old, to develop the new logo.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This sure is exciting news. I can’t decide how to celebrate.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

A sure sign of a stable company is constant rebranding...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

All this changing all the time seems like what someone in a witness protection program would do. Keep trying to throw people off the track of whom they really are, focusing attention on the right hand so you don’t see what the left hand is doing.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I prefer the old way where it's yelling at you... UBER
But I don't care, my pay is still the same.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

At least it seemed to take more thought than looking down at the tile from a toilet.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

"Uber" best translates as "acme."

I predict Uber's demise will come at the hands of 'Roadrunner."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I found four pennies in the parking lot yesterday. Three of them were from Wyoming.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

MHR said:


> Hyper masculine, *man spread*


Oh no! I've been TRIGGERED!!! My beta-man hypersensitivities are making my politically-correct head explode!!!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Forest Young- GENIUS!!!
> 
> Forest is the young cowboy who traveled the globe (expense account style), watching young Uber boys and girls and the way the logo hung on their clothes. After sampling beers around the globe, Forest didnt just write the word Uber....he hung out with a trendy LA studio and "created a font". I can only imagine the amount of weed and booze involved in fontification.


This reminds me a great deal of one of the many Guinness stories. The story goes that the two long associated comic geniuses, Peter Cook and Dudley Moore came to some arrangement with Guinness that they would be locked up in a suite for a week, and in exchange for an endless supply of the black nectar, they would come up with a groundbreaking slogan.

At the end of the seven days, disheveled, bleary eyed and exhausted they presented their masterpiece: 'Guinness is good for you'.

Apparently also, during this week of an endless supply of the nectar of the gods, they wrote and recorded some of their funniest and filthiest stuff as the inimitable Derek and Clive.

If this story is true, Guinness really is good for you! (As if there was any doubt)

.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks like Uber stole the '_*UberPeople*_' logo from the upper-left side of this page.

Let me mansplain this for all of you: Uber spent all that time and money to log on, download the UberPeople logo, cut off the '_People_' part of the logo, and write a sexist-charged press release.

I'm waiting for their claim their new logo will pour buckets of money into the drivers' pockets and that the old logo's uppercase B-E-R were too phallic, or too easily confused with Denny's and Ruth's Chris Steakhouse's logos.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

FIFY


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

njn said:


> View attachment 259207
> 
> 
> FIFY


Digging the umlauts!


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

For those easily impressed by consulting firms, I recommend this new arrangement of letters:

Rube.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.fastcompany.com/90235065/uber-has-a-new-brand-again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pax: *walks up to my car* "Are you Uber?


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

A custom font? One that's not much different from Arial/Helvetica? At least the CEO and senior mgmt of Uber have the cover of external people who think so highly of themselves.

Hire a kindergarten class for an hour next time. It'll only cost you a round of cookies and milk.


----------



## essexman (Feb 26, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> These idiots will blow money on anything.


Maybe be everything except giving drivers a fair wage.


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.fastcompany.com/90235065/uber-has-a-new-brand-again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*FACEPALM* SMH


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> This sure is exciting news. I can't decide how to celebrate.


changing your font would have been a good start 

Can't help but think this font is very Ariel looking Uber with capitalized lower case u


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

macinmn said:


> changing your font would have been a good start
> 
> Can't help but think this font is very Ariel looking Uber with capitalized lower case u


changing your font would have been a good start

There, I just completely changed your post, just by changing the font. I learned this from Uber.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

macinmn said:


> changing your font would have been a good start
> 
> Can't help but think this font is very Ariel looking Uber with capitalized lower case u


I am a low key celebrator. I may crank it up in this case though.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

If at first you don't succeed... break the app.

Well that pissed them off.

LOOK NEW LOGO.


----------



## Tbc007 (Aug 10, 2017)

Lipstick on a pig.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.fastcompany.com/90235065/uber-has-a-new-brand-again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy. Does anyone know how much this new logo cost??!!


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Oh boy. Does anyone know how much this new logo cost??!!


3.2 million 'Above and Beyond' badges, according to a report in Bloomberg!

.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> These idiots will blow money on anything.


Except paying drivers...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> 3.2 million 'Above and Beyond' badges, according to a report in Bloomberg!
> 
> .


That's the best Uber news I've heard all day!! I was worried they had spent their valuable collection of quatloos on this logo.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> View attachment 259348


In that case I feel like the old logo best represented the company .


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They should just be honest and call the company
*Thefter*


----------



## Roxydrivet (Mar 21, 2018)

So do we get a new trade dress too? But I want to keep using my dumba$$ looking Uber taxi sign on the top of my car! Or better yet a magnetic sign on both doors, or even go without!! <—- all scarcastic mind you! Lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't know why they went away from this one... it was iconic. The one that replaced it was lame and the newest one doesn't even qualify as a logo. It's just the company name and not even in an interesting font.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I read that using the fonts as a logo saves them licensing fees.


----------



## JoeK333 (Nov 29, 2016)

Lipstick on a pig


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Why would I need a piece of red hot metal pressed into my buttcheek differently shaped from the existing one?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Yeah, this will make a world of difference for the idiots who still can't even read my license plate number properly.


Bwaah ha ha ha ha!! So so true.


----------

